# Imac with XP Pro and external mic problem..



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

Hi guys,

I have a Duo Core Imac with Bootcamp running XP Pro SP2 and everything works great except for my headset/mic (Logitech) that I'm trying to use for gaming. The headset works, but I plugged the mic into the "line-in" port next to the headphone port on the back of the Imac, but the boom mic won't work and the built-in mic is whats picking up my voice?

I have booted into the OSX side and tried to change the built-in mic to the other option that they have which is "Line-In" or something like that, but the boom mic still doesn't pickup..

Just wondering if using these types of headset w/mic combo can work with the new Imacs? 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Macintosh mic inputs require a longer plug than the standard 1/8" jacked mic. This is because Macintosh mic inputs are meant for condenser mics, not dynamic mics.


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the info! So is there an adapter that can be used on the end of the plug? or do I need to get a true condenser mic?

Thanks again!


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Can get this:
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?productLearnMore=TF238LL/A

According to Apple's site, the following should work:
http://www.andreaelectronics.com/Buy/ProductDesc/NC95.htm
...or...
http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/imic/

If you have a newer iMac, you should have iSight, which has a built-in microphone - is it possible to use that for your games/application?


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the info Hobbes! 

Yes, I do have the newer IMac with the ISight and have tried it with the game, the only problem is the distance of the mic, need to speak a little loud, I tried to up the sensitivity, but then it picked up on alot of background noise...

Anyways, Thanks again!


----------

